# can we have a 'funny' challenge?



## captain-spanky (Sep 30, 2003)

have to capture or set up something funny/peculiar?

just an idea...


or maybe a 'power' challenge or something... dunno - just thinking out loud (so to speak)


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 30, 2003)

We'll see.


----------



## manda (Oct 1, 2003)

What do you mean by a power challenge, spanky pants?


----------



## xfilesera (Mar 27, 2015)

some photos with the theme of heat warmth? is there anything else/ conditions i need to know about before i do so?


----------

